# custom plexiglass hood & engine pics



## Guest (Feb 10, 2004)

i havent got the hood painted yet, and the engine bay air brushed to match the body comming soon,



















chrome plated heat shield, valve cover, strut bar , and intake


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

now just add that turbo....well, maybe not...then people would steal it haha...original though...for nissans anyways


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Thats COOL!
Did they just sawzall the stock hood? If so thats really dangerous.
but looks nice. Thats what I need for my hood, it has a hole in it anyway for strutbar clearance, but I like the idea. Is it flush?

Seth


----------

